# Toyota Hilux Surf v's Daihatsu Fourtrack



## Prudence (22 August 2006)

Can you people please help me here.

Which would you recommend for towing a Ifor Williams HB510?

I have seen both and I cannot decide.  The Diahatsu has leather seats, but the Toyota is Blue (the best colour in the world 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Any personal experiences with both would be much appreciated.


----------



## allijudd (22 August 2006)

The fourtrac. Much better at towing and can take the maximum 3500kg. Hilux is limited (i think) to just 2200kg.


----------



## Prudence (22 August 2006)

Thank you for that.  I was not aware!


----------



## muppit (22 August 2006)

i have a fourtrack and it has towed my trailer and caravan,(not at the same time) it has gone all over the country and it is fab, i just wish they still made them, i would buy a new one tomorow.


----------



## Prudence (22 August 2006)

Do you know why they do not make them anymore?  Thanks


----------



## Maesfen (22 August 2006)

Fourtrak withut a doubt!  Tows beautifully and is a great car to drive (ours has got leather seats too!) would buy another anyday - this is our second too!  It's a real soldier of a car and never lets you down (touch wood! it's now our 8th year of having one!)
In the winter, if you drove the HiLux you might find the backend very light especially on wet and icy roads; when we had one we always had to have weight in the back or be towing (also their turning circle can get rather large unless you shunt and shunt!) but the DF eats the conditions without any problems.

So wish they'd bring back Fourtraks!  (think they were taken over by Mitsubishi and would have been too much competition for their own ranges is why they were taken off )- silly move in my opinion but then again I'm very biased!!


You could always re spray!!


----------



## Honeyb060674 (22 August 2006)

I own an N reg 2.8tdi fourtrac and wouldn't swop it for the world Pru. Its reliable and like others have stated a real workhorse. When Landies and the like blow their engines they replace em with Fourtrac engines...what does that say t you!?LOL


----------



## Reinman (22 August 2006)

I have had Fourtraks for eight years. They really are the most reliable 4X4 on the road. A while ago they were voted the best 4X4 by Top Gear viewers for two years running. Towing weight is 3.5 tons and fuel economy if really good (I get 27mpg) My local mechanic can never believe the reliability I get and always offers to buy my TDX when I sell.
I am so keen that I went to the Isle of Whight to get another low milage model to replace my trusty stead as they no longer produce them. Hope this helps.


----------



## ihatework (22 August 2006)

I have a Hilux Surf and its a super reliable car (it's for sale by the way  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and wouldn't hesitate to to have another in the future.
If I were to compare it with a fourtrak I think it would probably have a lower towing capacity, the fourtracks are renowned for being fantastic towers BUT I think I would rather drive my surf on an everyday basis as i do quite a few miles and it has all the gadgets and is a very smooth ride!
So - if your primary concern is top notch towing probably the fourtrak, but if you want a good allround 4x4 that has acceptable towing probably the Hilux.
Not that much help am I ??


----------



## lilym (22 August 2006)

i have a fourtack and it is fantastic for towing, 3500kg capacity and would pull a house down!! they are a bit basic compared to the hi-lux but make up in sheer workability, watch out with surf's as the import ones need a new thermostat before serious towing as they have a tendancy to overheat.


----------



## Louby (22 August 2006)

Fourtrak fan here too, we are on our 2nd now.  If you can afford it go for a later model as from J reg (I think) upwards it is much better suspension, not that theres anything wrong with the older ones, they are leaf sprung and a bit bouncy.  Excellent cars, cant fault them.
Its really sad but if you are driving around and pass another 4trak its like theres a 4trak club or somat cos the other drivers wave, let on or way up your car.  We always laugh, its quite sweet really!


----------



## allijudd (22 August 2006)

"When Landies and the like blow their engines they replace em with Fourtrac engines...what does that say t you!?"

Landrover make the best towing vehicles in the world, but made a bad decision about the engine! LOL


----------



## lilym (22 August 2006)

i'm alway's getting waved at by other 4track drivers!!


----------



## PapaFrita (23 August 2006)

I have no idea, but when I saw a hilux on top gear (or 5th gear- anyway, the Clarkson one) being crashed, torched, chucked in the sea and it STILL started... it won my heart forever!!


----------



## claire1976 (24 August 2006)

SURF Everytime. By far the best  4x4 I've ever had and I've had a few now!  Extra comfy to ride in and drive, excellent towing capacity and looks ace.
Better value for money also, plus spare parts are dead cheap from a Jap 4x4 place.


----------

